# Tongue Peircing



## ASH (Feb 28, 2005)

I have been thinking of getting it done. Anyone got story's. Bad or good that could change my view on the subject.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 28, 2005)

My sister did it a few years back.  She still talks kinda funny, but it's only marginally noticible.

Oh, and a guy once told me that it hurts worse than a Prince Albert.  Having neither, I can't confirm.


----------



## jgbrowning (Feb 28, 2005)

I had my tongue pierced. Didn't seen to hurt much and had it for close to a year. I took it out to clean the bar and within 4 hours it had healed over, so be aware: areas with lots of blood vessels can heal _very_ fast.

joe b.


----------



## fusangite (Feb 28, 2005)

I have to quote the Kurtwood Smith character from _That 70s Show_. Although he was speaking about the advisability of dropping a bowling bowl on the sofa, I think he asked a profound question which you should fully address before moving forward: "What _good_ could come of it?"


----------



## Umbran (Feb 28, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Bad or good that could change my view on the subject.




Aside from the pain and possibility of infection?

The persistant presence of a hunk of metal in your mouth does not bode well for your teeth.  Over time, even the gentle tapping of the metal on your teeth can mean bad things for your enamel - meaning higher risk of tooth decay.


----------



## ASH (Feb 28, 2005)

Good?  I have to admit i rarely wonder if good will come out of it. Its just something i have always pondered doing...Reasoning... Cause I think it looks neat.   Tattoo's  are the same way.  So its nothing that I HAVE to have done. Just something that i have thought about. Would like to do, and know pretty much no one that has had problems with them.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 28, 2005)

Give some serious consideration to Umbran's points.

http://www.canoe.ca/Health0205/20_jones-sun.html
http://www.cheshire-med.com/programs/chi/toothtips/tongues.html
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/2931704.stm


----------



## reveal (Feb 28, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Good?  I have to admit i rarely wonder if good will come out of it. Its just something i have always pondered doing...Reasoning... Cause I think it looks neat.   Tattoo's  are the same way.  So its nothing that I HAVE to have done. Just something that i have thought about. Would like to do, and know pretty much no one that has had problems with them.




A little advice when it comes to tatooes: Never ever, ever, ever get a tattoo because you "think it looks neat." I have 8 tattoos myself and plan to get more but I have seen MANY people, young and old, get tattoos because they are "neat." They're permanent people!


----------



## ASH (Feb 28, 2005)

Why exactly is it wrong for someone to get something done because it looks neat?  Permancy makes little difference. If you want it, what ever the reason is, you want it.  Personally the tattoo's I plan on getting have much more meaning to me. But, if i did get something cause it was neat, i dont really see the problem.  Reasoning does not matter to me, what does is if it will cause major damage to my taste senses, teeth, ect....


----------



## Tetsubo (Feb 28, 2005)

My wife got her tongue pierced while writing an article about the artist doing the work. She said that it was only mildly painful. I rather liked it. Though she did talk like Sylvester the Cat for a week. She had to take it out for some surgery and her Mother wouldn't give it back... her Mother did not like the piercing...


----------



## reveal (Feb 28, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Why exactly is it wrong for someone to get something done because it looks neat?  Permancy makes little difference. If you want it, what ever the reason is, you want it.  Personally the tattoo's I plan on getting have much more meaning to me. But, if i did get something cause it was neat, i dont really see the problem.  Reasoning does not matter to me, what does is if it will cause major damage to my taste senses, teeth, ect....




Because things that are "neat" have a nasty habit of turning into the things that "I never should have gotten in the first place."


----------



## ASH (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, it seems my mother would have an issue with it as well. But I am a 25 yr old mother myself. So she gets to have an opinion and i get to ignore it.


----------



## IamTheTest (Feb 28, 2005)

I dont have my tongue pierced but I have stretched ears and had surface piercings on my wrists (I know that sounds odd, but it's an expression thing).  My best advice is to go to a good tatoo/piercing shop and talk to your piercer first.  They may look funny, but they are very nice and knowlegable about things.  Don't ever be afraid to ask questions about getting a new hole.
A website with a great deal of information about body modification of all kinds is www.bmezine.com .  Granted some of the context may be considered mature in nature, if it is deemed inappropriate I apologize in advance.


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that they uh...unbalance your chi. Yeah, CHI. And that makes you more prone to the negative influence of, er...small imps or toads that can live in your...stomache. Yep, they just move right in. Cause all kinds of bad stuff. Memory loss, sleeplessness, er...insanity. Nope, no tongue piercings for you. Its best you avoid it.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't have one, but what I've heard from friends and acquaintances (sp?) who have gotten it:
- The pain isn't so bad
- The tongue swells a lot
- It can damage your teeth
- If you take it out, the hole will close down really fast
- It's worth it to go to the best piercing place you can find
- Your husband will enjoy it

AR


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 28, 2005)

Personally, I find tongue piercing disgusting, unsanitary, and just plain bad to look at...

That, and most places won't allow you to wear one while working.


----------



## Tewligan (Mar 1, 2005)

Hm. I can't remember the specifics or where I read it, but I seem to recall that some research suggested it can be bad for your heart, somehow. Something about how it can potential damage the heart valves. I'm not sure how that happens, though. 

Okay, here's a link that mentions it, after a quick google search. There were a lot of other sites that came up, but I randomly chose this one...

http://www.ada.org/prof/resources/pubs/jada/patient/patient_04.pdf


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 1, 2005)

I think it's saliva slowly corroding the piercing and somehow forming some sort of toxic thingy.  heard of it before, but not sure of specifics.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 1, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> The persistant presence of a hunk of metal in your mouth does not bode well for your teeth.  Over time, even the gentle tapping of the metal on your teeth can mean bad things for your enamel - meaning higher risk of tooth decay.




i knew this guy who had a tongue piercing, and he could do an awesome impression of a typewriter.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 1, 2005)

No personal experience, but my brother had his tongue pierced for a couple years. The thing he complained about most was that it made it rather difficult to eat spagetti, as it would always wind around the stud. That's a rather big problem, as we're an italian family with a mother that used to cook spagetti 3-4 nights a week.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 1, 2005)

No personal experience, but several years ago I worked with a guy that worked on the same internal support team that handle escalated tech support calls.  He ended up getting his tongue pierced and we quickly gave him a hard time for his "self induced speech impediment".


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 1, 2005)

While I kind of like how it looks, I've never met anyone who could talk as well with a tongue piercing as they could without it. 

I took the deposition of a young lady last week, and I had to keep asking her to repeat herself because no one else in the room could understand what she was saying. I'm usually pretty good at understanding people with speech problems, strong accents, or small children, but she just could not talk well, and she had had her piercing for several months.

Do your belly button instead. I like the way that looks too, but won't get in the way of daily activities like eating and talking. Of course, it won't confer the benefits of the tongue piercing that your husband might enjoy.


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 1, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/2931704.stm




Do they even have dentistry in England?


----------



## Jesus_marley (Mar 1, 2005)

Piercing you tongue can be dangerous. Aside from severe swelling which can potentially interfere with breathing, there are other risks as well. There is the potential for severe nerve damage which can paralyze the tongue. There is also the risk of infection. You mouth is filled with bacteria, Punch a hole in your tongue and those bacteria can get into your body. In some cases this can even lead to a brain abscess....
http://www.nhvweb.net/NHHS/tongue%20piercing.htm 

or heart infection...
http://dentistry.about.com/od/emergencies/a/piercingnews_RO.htm 

Granted, these probably won't happen if you are careful and take care of the piercing, but be aware that there are risks.

That being said, I know many people who have tongue piercings and I can attest that they are very fun things... for more than just the piercee.... (I won't go into details to spare all those Grandmothers out there).


----------



## IamTheTest (Mar 1, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I think it's saliva slowly corroding the piercing and somehow forming some sort of toxic thingy.  heard of it before, but not sure of specifics.




Im no pro but I dont understand how saliva corrodes 440 surgical stainless steel...nevertheless piercings are rarely dangerous.  Just take care of yourself and be informed.


----------



## Krieg (Mar 1, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Why exactly is it wrong for someone to get something done because it looks neat?  Permancy makes little difference. If you want it, what ever the reason is, you want it.  Personally the tattoo's I plan on getting have much more meaning to me. But, if i did get something cause it was neat, i dont really see the problem.  Reasoning does not matter to me, what does is if it will cause major damage to my taste senses, teeth, ect....




Technically there is nothing "wrong" with it (from a moral standpoint anyways). You just need to keep in mind that what appeals to you right now very likely will not appeal to you in 30 years. That is where permamancy becomes a factor. You have to look at the long term picture & think about what the tatts will look like when you're 65, how your grandchildren will view and so on.

Body modification is not something to be taken lightly or done on a whim. Make sure you put plenty of thought into it and are absolutely sure that it is something you want _for the rest of your life_.

Do plenty of research on quality body artists & any and all possible health risks. Make sure your decision is an informed one, for your own sake.

(For the record I have two tatts & one branding) 



			
				Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> - Your husband will enjoy it




That aspect is highly overrated....err or so I've heard.   



			
				jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Do they even have dentistry in England?




Ouch!


----------



## HellHound (Mar 1, 2005)

I am an ex-pro piercer, although if Dextra sees this thread, get her attention, she's more experienced than I (she trained me as a piercer about... 11 years ago).

The heart infection risk is there. It is the same risk as having bad dentistry. If you have an infection in your mouth, nasty stuff can get into your bloodstream and from there to your heart. It is also incredibly unlikely as the piercing heals over pretty quickly, making it so you don't have that acess to the bloodstream. A root canal is more dangerous in this sense. It has nothing to do with saliva corroding the jewelry, btw.

The brain abcess was a one-in-a-million. I've talked to the girl in question, as has Denise, and she got pierced again after. ANY damage to your skin can lead to something this weird. Just goes to show how important the skin is as our first line of defense.

As for speaking. Some people can talk fine with one, others get slight lisps, others get serious speach impediments. The trick here is a good piercer who knows good palcement, puts the right jewelry in, and can tell you whether your tongue is particularly short or has an extended web, both of which can lead to problems speech-wise.

as a footnote, I don't encourage the navel piercing that Joe brought up instead. Navel piercings are effectively 'surface piercings', which means the body has a higher chance of just pushing the piercing out. It is also in... your navel. Which gets dirty and sweaty. It doesn't heal quickly and is prone to infection. Worse, it sits somewhere where you will constantly be putting pressure on it (waistband of jeans, just bending forward when sitting down, etc). Again, trouble.



> That, and most places won't allow you to wear one while working.




Actually, most places will never notice unless you make a habit of screaming or yelling or ywawning without putting your hand over your mouth. The issue is the first week, when your tongue most likely will be swollen, giving you a speech impediment. Most people speak just about normally after that first week. Denise / Dextra has 2 tongue piercings and they don't interfere with her speech AT ALL, nor her employability.

The actual piercing does not hurt much. I found my ear piercings to be more painful in honesty... Thinking over it, I can't think of a piercing I've had that hurt less than my tongue (maybe my eyebrow). It's the first day of swelling that 'hurts' - and that is a misnomer, it is actually VERY tender, so eating hurts, and talking hurts, and so on. So I recommend shutting up and drinking lots of milkshakes.  Oral piercings heal very quickly.

Now... long term.

---

Dental Damage: Yes. It happens. More to some than others. I didn't have any damage to my teeth proper in the 9 years I wore mine. But I -DID- have some erosion of the gumline over the roots of my lower teeth, inside front. Denise has had -NO- dental damage, gum erosion or soft-palate damage from hers. But if you look around, you will find people who have had worse experiences than the two of us. Chipping occurs sometimes if the barbell is too long and you bite on it. Tapping of the barbell against teeth can result in some or much enamel damage... your millage may vary.


----------



## HellHound (Mar 1, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> (re: benefits to husband) That aspect is highly overrated....err or so I've heard.




I'll have to step in here and say that the benefit is NOT highly overrated. Seriously.


----------



## GreyShadow (Mar 1, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'll have to step in here and say that the benefit is NOT highly overrated. Seriously.



Agreed!  An ex-girlfriend has her tongue pierced.  That was a highly enjoyable experience.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 1, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'll have to step in here and say that the benefit is NOT highly overrated. Seriously.




Depends the piercing and/or girl, I think. Comme ci, comme ca, if you know what I mean and I think you do.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 1, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'll have to step in here and say that the benefit is NOT highly overrated. Seriously.




but neither should the risks be putdown as inconsequential:

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/hhe/reports/pdfs/2000-0013-2830.pdf


edit: and there are more reports too. just goto www.cdc.gov and enter piercings in the search


----------



## diaglo (Mar 1, 2005)

as a side note.

two of my nieces have their tongues pierced


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 1, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> I have been thinking of getting it done. Anyone got story's. Bad or good that could change my view on the subject.



Other than the fact that it hurts like hell and went out of style about five years ago, what else do you need to change your view on the subject?


----------



## The Shaman (Mar 1, 2005)

You thould do it 'cauthe it maketh you thound tho thexy!


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 1, 2005)

Chris Rock has an interesting take on people (both male and female) with tongue piercings...


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Mar 1, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> That aspect is highly overrated....err or so I've heard.




Agreed.  It's like oversized golf clubs.  They can make an amateur look better, but if you already have a good swing, they are just a distraction.

Personally, unusual body piercings and tatoos are two of the three strikes (smoking being the third).  Just one of those things I can't conceive of why people do them.


----------



## ghettognome (Mar 1, 2005)

I have my tongue pierced, 4 years now. It didn't hurt to have it done, the swelling hurt a bit, but nothing I couldn't handle. My naval hurt more. I love my tongue piercing, and I am sure my other half has no complaints either.  I switched out the metal ball with a plastic one, does less damage to the teeth, only downfall is that the plastic on holds on to bacteria more (thus smelling really bad when you take it out) and comes loose more often, but like I said, less damage. I haven't had any actual damage to my teeth, though I think I had a little erosion on the gumline, not much though. My dentist is always telling me to get rid of it, but it is too much a part of me to do. I talk fine too, only a little funny the first week. 

Definitely find a reputable piercer, that will make a world of difference. There are all sorts of stuff out there on why you shouldn't do it, but a lot of those instances are really uncommon. If you go to a good person, then you will be fine. One nice thing about the tongue is that it heals fast, so if you decide that you dont' like it, then all remenants of it are gone with a matter of hours.

I recommend it, but that is my personal opinion.


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 1, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> as a footnote, I don't encourage the navel piercing that Joe brought up instead. Navel piercings are effectively 'surface piercings', which means the body has a higher chance of just pushing the piercing out. It is also in... your navel. Which gets dirty and sweaty. It doesn't heal quickly and is prone to infection. Worse, it sits somewhere where you will constantly be putting pressure on it (waistband of jeans, just bending forward when sitting down, etc). Again, trouble.




Shows how much I know. I guess it doesn't hurt to have some anecdotal examples from guys like me, and some random opinions on appearances, but for your final decision you should probably rely on the experts.

No piercings in my immediate family, other than my wife's ears, but then my sons are all too young. None for me, simply because I hate wearing jewelry other than my wedding band. Wife has a Mickey Mouse tattoo, although I couldn't convince her to go with sorcerer Mickey, like my avatar.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 1, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> No piercings in my immediate family...




i now have a new goal in life. i'm gonna get *JoeBlank* drunk on beer & pretzels D&D gaming and then take him down the street to get pierced and tattooed.

maybe even get his beard shaved into a goatee and a lightning bolt or some other shape shaved into his hair.


----------



## reveal (Mar 1, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i now have a new goal in life. i'm gonna get *JoeBlank* drunk on beer & pretzels D&D gaming and then take him down the street to get pierced and tattooed.
> 
> maybe even get his beard shaved into a goatee and a lightning bolt or some other shape shaved into his hair.




Step 1 - Get *JoeBlank* drunk, pierced and tattooed.

Step 3 - Profit!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 1, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i now have a new goal in life. i'm gonna get *JoeBlank* drunk on beer & pretzels D&D gaming and then take him down the street to get pierced and tattooed.
> 
> maybe even get his beard shaved into a goatee and a lightning bolt or some other shape shaved into his hair.




Only if you do it first, Diaglo!!


----------



## diaglo (Mar 1, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only if you do it first, Diaglo!!





i did back in my younger dayes.

i still have the earring. i did that myself with a heated needle.

edit: although, my hair and beard grew back.


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 1, 2005)

<---- Gonna be very care about what, and how much, he drinks at diaglo's place.


I have considered a tattoo, but mostly just can not decide on any one image that I want on me forever and always. As to piercings and shavings, I just prefer to be low-maintenance. The hair on my head and face grows, so shaving down to the bare skin is a pain. Keeping the hair trimmed requires less work. Piercings hurt, and then you have to take care of them, and put jewelry in them, which is more work than not being pierced.

Guess I'm sounding lazy. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 1, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> <---- Gonna be very care about what, and how much, he drinks at diaglo's place.




Hey man, Dave's got good taste in beer! 

*winks at diaglo*


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 1, 2005)

All's I'm sayin' is that diaglo better bring some "homebrew" to GenCon...


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 1, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Hey man, Dave's got good taste in beer!
> 
> *winks at diaglo*




He hides the homebrew when I am there, but I make up for it in coffee consumption. He's probably afraid that I drink beer the way I do coffee. Maybe his new goal of getting me drunk and taking advantage of me will inspire him to share some of his more potent concoctions.

ASH - sorry, didn't mean to hijack.


----------



## Bloosquig (Mar 1, 2005)

My wife/fiance got one while I was in Iraq so when I came home it was... interesting.      She didn't have a speech impediment that I noticed and though she took it out before long I didn't notice any dental damage.  Then again I probably wouldn't notice it unless she lost some teeth but still...    Also if your interested in donating blood a lot or something... you can't donate for a few years if you get a piercing / tattoo.  Just FYI for those willing to bleed.


----------



## reveal (Mar 1, 2005)

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> My wife/fiance got one while I was in Iraq so when I came home it was... interesting.      She didn't have a speech impediment that I noticed and though she took it out before long I didn't notice any dental damage.  Then again I probably wouldn't notice it unless she lost some teeth but still...    Also if your interested in donating blood a lot or something... you can't donate for a few years if you get a piercing / tattoo.  Just FYI for those willing to bleed.




I don't know about piercings but you can't donate for one full year after getting a tattoo.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 2, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i did back in my younger dayes.
> 
> i still have the earring. i did that myself with a heated needle.
> 
> edit: although, my hair and beard grew back.




Guys with earrings don't bother me... it's the OTHER piercings that do. I've seen a book with various people with piercings in various spots, several that can't be mentioned in a PG forum.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, the Prince Edward.  Nasty one, that.


----------



## reveal (Mar 2, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yes, the Prince Edward.  Nasty one, that.




Do you mean a Prince Albert? I've never heard of a Prince Edward.


----------



## HellHound (Mar 2, 2005)

Pardon me as I laugh out loud...

The Prince Albert is probably the single tamest of the below-the-belt piercings out there. It just LOOKS scary / painful / etc.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Mar 2, 2005)

One word....


Ampalang.


----------



## 1upus (Mar 2, 2005)

Speaking from a professional viewpoint, have seen way too many of these things cause dental problems. Hence the general view point from the profession about how bad they are.

Have seen tongue piercings actually chip or crack teeth due to repeated trauma on the teeth. Granted, the size of the appliance may have a role to play, but that is only half the equation. Actual tongue movement is the other half. Normal function will generally result in the appliance rubbing against the teeth at some stage or other, potentially causing problems. Habits with the tongue make things worse.

With regards to gum problems, have to admit, haven't seen too much of this problem with tongue piercings. Lips piercings seem to be a greater problem. Because the lip piercings constantly sit around the level of the gums of the lower teeth, we tend to find the constant pressure or rubbing of the piercing on the gums causes the gum to retreat down the tooth. Net result, loss of support for the tooth and problems later on.

Lupus


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 2, 2005)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> Ampalang.




Just hearing that one makes me shiver...


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 2, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Do you mean a Prince Albert? I've never heard of a Prince Edward.



Err.. .yeah.  Typo there.


----------



## Mercule (Mar 2, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> The Prince Albert is probably the single tamest of the below-the-belt piercings out there. It just LOOKS scary / painful / etc.




Eh, it's just the only one that I know the name for.  Honestly, I'm not too worried about learning more names, though.

There are some parts of my anatomy that I absolutely, positively, under no circumstances would ever consider ramming a metal spike through.  Not even up for discussion.  Anything above the belt, well, I could at least conceive of it.  Below, um... there isn't enough money/women/dice in the world.


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 2, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> There are some parts of my anatomy that I absolutely, positively, under no circumstances would ever consider ramming a metal spike through.  Not even up for discussion.  Anything above the belt, well, I could at least conceive of it.  Below, um... there isn't enough money/women/dice in the world.




I refer you to Denis Leary's "Coffee, Beer and the Pope," in which he talks about going to a 7-11 for a cup of coffee and finding some 18-year-old punk with piercings, etc.


----------



## ASH (Mar 2, 2005)

Well, since thinking about it. It is still something I am really interested in doing, and would probably enjoy. I dont think I will do it.  Not only because I am concerned about talking funny, but because my teeth are not in the greatest shape anyway.  

As for the pleasure it may give my spouse:



			
				Drew said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that they uh...unbalance your chi. Yeah, CHI. And that makes you more prone to the negative influence of, er...small imps or toads that can live in your...stomache. Yep, they just move right in. Cause all kinds of bad stuff. Memory loss, sleeplessness, er...insanity. Nope, no tongue piercings for you. Its best you avoid it.




This is the opinion of said spouse of mine and he doesnt want me to do it.  So no peicing for me . Maybe I will go with a nose stud instead... or not. 

I dont know. :\


----------



## BOZ (Mar 2, 2005)

nose ring, eyebrow ring, cute - just don't get them caught on anything.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 2, 2005)

Why not go with a tragus piercing? 







I've got two of them (although I only wear one). It hurts like hell, bleeds like crazy, and is a thick piece of cartalidge to go through, but if your going to get pierced, might as well have all the pain and fun that goes along with it.   

Seriously, I do have this piercing (and others), and it's the only one I actually keep jewelry in anymore (left ear).


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 2, 2005)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> One word....
> 
> Ampalang.



Why go halfway?  Get a full-fledged magic cross...


----------



## Kemrain (Mar 2, 2005)

A friend of mine who has two young girls and was recently divorced told me a story.  His ex-wife had a tongue piercing, and it hadn't been a problem.  What was a problem was that one of his daughters wanted to be more like mommy.  His girls are around 3 and 5 or so. The 5 year old went to sleep with a metal object (something small and round that could be screwed onto a bar, I have no idea what it really was) in her mouth, and if my friend hadn't chosen that moment to check in on his little girl, he might not have noticed her choking. It was lodged deep in her throat, and he nearly hurt her getting it out. She cried and cried, and when he asked her why, she told him it was to be more like mommy. It didn't help his failing relationship too much.

Now, he told me this story to make me like his ex-wife less, but, it's made me leery of tongue piercings in general.  I can't see one without thinking about a 5 year old choking to death.  Just thought I'd share the mental anguish.

ASH, I'm glad your husband is so concerned for your chi. What a good man to be looking out for you so.

Whatever you decide to do, I hope you're made happy.

- Kemrain the Leery.


----------



## Tewligan (Mar 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Why go halfway?  Get a full-fledged magic cross...



Oh, man. I'm really curious at to what that is, but I'm guessing I probably shouldn't do a search for it here at work...I've been thinking of getting a piercing of some sort, um, down below. I'm leery of the pain that must go with it, though.


----------



## Shemeska (Mar 3, 2005)

If you've got any condition that makes it difficult for you to heal soft tissue damage, don't get a piercing in any deep/exotic area. I sadly had to learn this lesson over the course of three years and two nipple piercings which in that period of time never fully healed. Diabetes, even spectacularly controlled diabetes, is not your friend if you're getting anything pierced. And as much as I adored having that piercing, I won't get it redone for a third time till I'm no longer a diabetic (thankfully there's some spectacular research going on right now surrounding the immunologic cause of the disease, and regenerating the islet cells after killing the abberant Tcells behind the autoimmune response).


But, away from that unpleasantness. If that doesn't apply to you, here's my list of pros and cons.


Pros:

I find them very cool to look at

Frankly it'd be an amusing experience to kiss someone with one of those, or to do so if I had one.


Cons:

It's hell to eat cheerios with one
Talk funny till you adapt to it
Serious risk of chipping your front teeth
Be careful about activities that are illegal in my state if the other person has a piercing down there, you run a wierd risk of getting... locked


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 3, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'll have to step in here and say that the benefit is NOT highly overrated. Seriously.




And if you get your husband/sig. other to do the same, it would also be well worth your while....

Although I would advise against eating icecream that first week. Metal is a really good conductor.

As for the pain and Prince Albeit issue.. all I have to say is I had 1 friend who decided to get her clit pierced and they had to do it 3 times before it took.

-Suzi


----------



## BOZ (Mar 3, 2005)

*passes out from all the pain talk*


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 3, 2005)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> As for the pain and Prince Albeit issue.. all I have to say is I had 1 friend who decided to get her clit pierced and they had to do it 3 times before it took.



Holy crap!  Too much information!


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 3, 2005)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Oh, man. I'm really curious at to what that is, but I'm guessing I probably shouldn't do a search for it here at work...I've been thinking of getting a piercing of some sort, um, down below. I'm leery of the pain that must go with it, though.



It's an ampallang plus and apadravya, making, yeah, a cross at the tip of your penis.  The ampallang goes horizontally through the head, and the apadravya vertically.

Of course, an ampallang can also go up the shaft, making an ampallang ladder, as it's called.

Either way, you can definitely count me out.  I like the little JD just the way he is, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 3, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *passes out from all the pain talk*





WIMP!!! 





Not that I'd go for a piercing myself..... I had my ears pierced years ago but let them close back as I don't like to wear earrings. But then I always had thought of myself as a tomboy anyways.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 3, 2005)

Boy, this thread is getting waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much frickin' bloomin' information......!!!          

I may not be a guy but all I think is "OUCH!" when talking abt piercinc sensitive parts of one's anatomy.....


----------



## BOZ (Mar 3, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WIMP!!!




i confirm nor deny nothing.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 3, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Boy, this thread is getting waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much frickin' bloomin' information......!!!



Hey, I didn't even get started on why the apadravya's nicknamed the "happydravya" or why it's described in the Kama Sutra...


----------



## Mercule (Mar 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It's an ampallang plus and apadravya....




*Yyeeeeeaaaaaaaaaarrrrgghhh!!!!*


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 4, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i now have a new goal in life. i'm gonna get *JoeBlank* drunk on beer & pretzels D&D gaming and then take him down the street to get pierced and tattooed.
> 
> maybe even get his beard shaved into a goatee and a lightning bolt or some other shape shaved into his hair.




This is going to make our next gaming session very interesting ...


----------



## Stone Angel (Mar 6, 2005)

I know quite a few people that had their tongue peirced including yours truly. I loved it, it made me more confident, I felt sexy and attractive about myself. There are obvious benefits that I will not go into hear. But it did hurt not so much at first but right after for about two minutes then it was cool. I was lucky enough not to get an infection. But I can attribute to the enamel decay, I can run my tongue accross my bottom teeth and I can just tell, or maybe it's mental but my dentist hated it. 

All in all if you want go do it. It's not terribly expensive and if you don't like it you can alway take it out. Good luck.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Darmanicus (Mar 8, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> My sister did it a few years back.  She still talks kinda funny, but it's only marginally noticible.
> 
> Oh, and a guy once told me that it hurts worse than a Prince Albert.  Having neither, I can't confirm.




Doesn't hurt at all, mind you I dribbled for at least half an hour!


----------



## Tewligan (Mar 8, 2005)

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> Doesn't hurt at all, mind you I dribbled for at least half an hour!



Are you referring to a tongue piercing, or a Prince Albert?


----------



## reveal (Mar 8, 2005)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Are you referring to a tongue piercing, or a Prince Albert?


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 8, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

>



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 8, 2005)

I concur with Joshua and Reveal. That goes into the TM-frackin'-I category right there! 

Kewl smiley! Me like!


----------



## Mark (Mar 8, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> I have been thinking of getting it done. Anyone got story's. Bad or good that could change my view on the subject.





_They stick a thing through your tongue._


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 9, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> _They stick a thing through your tongue._




Nothing like getting down to basics, eh Mark?


----------



## Mark (Mar 9, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Nothing like getting down to basics, eh Mark?




_Wanna hear how they make hotdogs...?_


----------



## reveal (Mar 9, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> _Wanna hear how they make hotdogs...?_




And _that_ is exactly why I will only eat Hebrew National or Best Kosher hot dogs.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> And _that_ is exactly why I will only eat Hebrew National or Best Kosher hot dogs.




Aw, you miss out on all the good flavor!


----------



## reveal (Mar 9, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Aw, you miss out on all the good flavor!




_Rat Hair_ is not on my condiment list.


----------



## Belen (Mar 9, 2005)

Train wreck!  I cannot believe I read the whole thing.


----------



## Raloc (Mar 9, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *snip* So I recommend shutting up and drinking lots of milkshakes.




I believe milk contains bacteria that would be harmful when exposed to a fresh tongue piercing.  Someone please correct me if I am wrong though.


----------



## Raloc (Mar 9, 2005)

Not to steal the thread, but I've been considering having the very corners of my upper lip pieced ala Kakihara from Koroshiya 1.  Any thoughts/advice?


----------



## Tewligan (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm of the opinion that would look kind of dumb. Maybe I'm in the minority, though.


----------



## ASH (Mar 10, 2005)

Damn! I still want to get it done... But the concept of talking funny for a while, i dont know. That and Drew doesnt really want me to do it.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Mar 10, 2005)

Eh, I'd vote silliness on the corner lip piercing as well.


----------



## Jhulae (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd just say to go for a different piercing, like your nose or nipples.  Nose piercings look really cute and are very versitile with jewelry (rings, studs, chains to an ear piercing, etc.).

I wanted a tongue piercing, too, but my girlfriend didn't want me to get it.  There are just so many things that can go wrong with that type of piercing.


----------



## ASH (Mar 12, 2005)

I think I will end up with the nose, as Drew does not want me to get my nipples peirced either.  Says they look trashy...???


----------

